# Horses in the Morning did an endurance program



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you for the link!!

This was all the talk of fb, but I was at work today and missed it. Patti said my VT 100 video even got a mention, so can't wait to listen and hear for myself.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Good show.


----------

